# lower lip quivering



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

DS's lower lip quivers when bfing sometimes. Does this happen to anyone else? Usually if I pull away a tiny bit he starts sucking again.


----------



## metted (May 29, 2005)

Both of my boys did that, but they also both outgrew it - I think after a couple of months. I asked the ped about it the first time and she said that it was nothing to worry about.


----------



## spiralmg (May 29, 2003)

My doula said that it is something babies do to get the milk flowing! I wouldn't worry about it nor pull away when he does it. So cute!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## jassyp101 (Oct 28, 2005)

My dd does this too.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

my dd did this quite often, now it only happens once in a while (she's 9 months), so she seems to be growing out of it.

so cute!


----------

